# Just a few gecko pictures with the new DSLR!



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I took some pictures of a few geckos today with my new camera. I'm happy with them, so I thought I'd share. 


First up one of my gargoyles, Charmander









































Next is my only female (so far.. not sure how my 2 juvies will end up) Hubert

































Finally is Green Bean, my lovable frogbutt


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

LOVE those pics.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

very cute pics, the gargoyle resembles a trex a bit.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Wow they're all so gorgeous! ^_^ Green bean looks like such a character!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

thekinetic said:


> Wow they're all so gorgeous! ^_^ Green bean looks like such a character!



Thanks!

Green Bean really is. He's the calmest gecko I have. He'll just sit on your leg while you watch TV.


----------

